# E47 troubleshooting



## TobyL120 (Jan 9, 2011)

Long time lurker here. Read lots of great info. Thanks to all for that.

I am stumped so I have to post to ask for help.

I have a meyer E47 pump (older I believe) that I bought on an old truck last year. 
It worked fine last year. I had to add a little fluid but no odd behavior at all.

This year it was fine when I put it on for the season but when it got cold out it started acting up.

I was parking it for the night/week with blade down. I went to raise it and it didn't move very much or very fast. 
Motor sounded faster with less load on it. Like it was not pumping. 

The motor makes what I call three different sounds.

Normal medium sound when pumping and working properly.
Faster no load sound when not moving. Almost same as low or out of fluid sound.
Slower under high load sound when you hit stop on up or side to side. High pressure.

When it first made this no load sound, I thought it was low on fluid but it wasn't.

After 5-10 seconds of trying it, it moved a little.
Then I got a little slow left and right. Then a little more.
It goes up when I first bump the up switch about 3/4 of an inch with regualr pumping sound, then faster no fluid sound and stops going up.

If I bump, bump, bump it and wait about 2 seconds betewwn bumps, it goes up.

Then once it is up, I lower it and it starts getting better. After I raise it up second time and let it down, it is 100% normal.

I found that if I park it in up position and lower blade first thing, it seems to help me getting working faster.

Once It works, I can use it all day with no problems.

I did not change the fluid at the start of this season so I figured this could be the problem. I changed it with the blue -50 SAM stuff from TSC that says replaces meyer #15132 fluid.
I pumped the fluid out of ram cylinders, drained from pump cleaned both front filters and filled with almost 2 qts.

After sitting about 36 hours in cold....SAME problem. 

What do I check next???
Thanks to all.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Ice in the fluid guaranteed Toby. Thumbs Up


----------



## TobyL120 (Jan 9, 2011)

B&B;1188789 said:


> Ice in the fluid guaranteed Toby. Thumbs Up


Thats what I thought it could be especially since it had last years fluid in it. The old that came out was milky.

I thought changing it and pumping it out of angle rams would get most all of it out.

I just changed it night before last and ran it up and down and side to side 5 or six times to make sure all air was out and it was working perfectly.

I can just picture ice in a filter or small passage melting after the pumps runs a bit and that's why after it starts working it is perfect!!

I don't know the fluid flow path for it, but it must be freezing so as fluid is not getting to pump inlet. It makes the same sound like it is out of fluid.

Is there a certain place I should heat up (besides whole pump area) before I run it?

How do I get the water out? I looked in the fill hole and the fluid was not frozen or slushy looking. I didn't suck any out with straw to really look at it. 
I just put almost two qts or the -50 cold weather plow fluid. 
Maybe I will have to add some gas line antifreeze or air brake antifreeze.

Thanks B&B. :salute:


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The ice gets drawn to the pickup screen the more it's operated. If you allow it to set for a while the ice then has a chance to settle back to the bottom of the sump as the pickup is located a fair distance up from the bottom.

The only true way to remove all water and debris from a Meyer pump is to disassemble it, they have far too many trapped areas inside for it to hide. Therefore a drain and flush will not remove it all no matter how well or how many times you do it. You must disassemble to get down in there to clean the sump out by hand.


----------



## TobyL120 (Jan 9, 2011)

Is the sump under the raising piston? Looks like the top comes off pretty easily.

I know the seal kits are not too expensive. I am certain the guy I got it from said he rebuilt it when he got it. Less than 2 years ago. He was a heck of a mechanic. 
The plow is a wester I believe with a meyer pump. He bought the plow separate from truck so he madee his own lower frame mount with teh quick relaese pins and everything to mount it.

I bet he did go through it. I don't see any leaks. How do I go about taking it apart to clean it out real good?

Thanks


----------



## TobyL120 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry Duplicate post


----------



## TobyL120 (Jan 9, 2011)

deleted duplicate post


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes the sump is the main lower section that everything else (tank,ram, valve block) is attached to. If you'd like to try the dis-assembly and clean out yourself by all means do so, but first spend a little time familiarizing yourself with the unit and it's layout and operation. Look through the assembly manual located here* and also read around here a little and you find many of the questions you'll likely have are already answered.

* Manual covers more than just the E47 series but they're basically the same layout with just some revised components.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

The rebuild on that pump is fairly simple, but like B&B said....read over the manual and get an exploded view of the pump break down and when all else fails....B&B is the man. I owe him alot for walking me through a few things the past couple of years. And I don't know if B&B mentioned or not, but I would tear the angle rams apart too if it was mine. I'm sure you have some contaminated fluid in those as well.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)




----------

